# Networking >  How to connect two optical fibre cables?

## amritlal

How to connect two optical fibre cables?

----------


## itcoll

Iam not very sure what u r asking ?
if an opt.fiber gets torn in to two then u'd have to join it by a method named "fusion" [ i.e.,at high temperatures , they r joined together ] .we cant twist them like we do in the case of twisted pairs !

----------


## valluruk

Hi.. Fiber Optic cable starts from 2 pair and join it u need a splicing machine.while joining with that u need to know the colour codes n make sure that u r joining to that same colour fibre.

with that machine first u need to clean to ends of the fibre and have to keep that in that machine and make sure taht there is no loss(appears in db in that machine).

----------

